# Remington vs. HOWA



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

So I've been thinking about getting a rifle again for future hunters coming up in the house. I've always liked the 270 caliber. But wondered on what rifle. I'm able to get a new Remington 700 composite stock with 3x9 generic scope for $325. Which is perfect for what it would be used for. But talking with a guy at work, he said he purchased HOWA rifles. For a little more than what I am looking at. 

Would be used for deer and maybe elk. I've never hunted elk, but having some boys coming up that could help. That could be some motivation to hunt them. 

Thoughts? o-||


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always liked the Remington rifles. Specifically the model 700. Especially when chambered for the 270 Winchester. Great history, great product, and made in America. 
When I think of Howa, I think Weatherby Vangard, S&W model 1500, and another version that I can't remember. Good product, but made in Japan.


----------



## chukarhntr1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I like my Remington 700's. Great guns. I have a friend that bought a Howa for his son. It's a good gun too. Stay away from the Remington 770's. You will be replacing them. Stick with a model 700 or the Howa and you can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a few of each. I'd say out of the two the Rem is most likely to shoot better out of the box. But....don't discount the new Savages. They're around the same price and I have'nt heard of one that didn't shoot great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington and HOWA are both great guns like longbow said.

One of my most accurate out-of-the-box rifles was a S&W 1500 25-06.

$325 for for a Rem 700 and a scope is a good deal, I wouldn't pass that up....well yes I would pass it up. I don't need another firearm. I have been invited to the Geneva Arms Reduction talks....again.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just buy the Remington 700, why mess around. But, since you are buying a deer and elk rifle you might really seriously consider a 30-06 over the .270. The '06 will do everything that the .270 will do AND much more. When you get ready to shoot that big old elk that's just waiting for you out there, might be comforting to be throwing a nice fat 180 grains at that big boy. Just sayin...look the ballistics over close.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I don't need another firearm.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: What...I....you said what?...someone throw some cold water in Goob's face!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa got a .243 Vanguard from Santa this Christmas and it shoots under an inch with factory Federal ammo right out of the box. That says a lot for the Howa action.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Lisa got a .243 Vanguard from Santa this Christmas and it shoots under an inch with factory Federal ammo right out of the box. That says a lot for the Howa action.


Yer killin me, I cant get my Mark Vs to do that!

Did you get the sub-moa Vanguard?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I picked up another 700 in September in 243 with the same goal as being for the young ones when they are old enough. I got the SPS with removable clip (first time they have used a clip, I think??). I had about a 1" group with the Remington Core Lokt factory ammo. It also has the easy to adjust trigger. $325 sounds crazy, the MSRP is about $450. I got the one with the Cabela's 4-12x40 scope for $500 and got it with their annual $150 gift card deal, so it comes out to be about $350. I really like it. The 243 is a lot better than I had expected as I have talked to many people who use it as their primary coyote and primary deer gun. I have the 700 ADL in 30-06, sure is nicer to have the clip. I don't have any experience with the Howas, but you can't go wrong with the 700.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that the $325 NEW Remington (with scope) is really the POS 770 model. 
Friends don't let friends buy 770s or 710s.

Howa 1500/Weatherby Vanguards shoot great from what I've seen. I would rather have the Weatherby version though. They have improved the triggers recently on the Vanguard as well.


> Yer killin me, I cant get my Mark Vs to do that!


A friend has a Mark V .257 and bought a Vanguard in the same caliber. Just the cheap synthetic stock standard version. He says that it is definitely more accurate than his Mark V. It is lighter too. The Mark V is now the safe queen and the .257 Wby Mag Vanguard goes hunting.
Gun writer John Barsness always talks about his .257 Vanguard's outstanding accuracy. He probably has the MOA version though.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa got a .243 Vanguard from Santa this Christmas and it shoots under an inch with factory Federal ammo right out of the box. That says a lot for the Howa action.
> ...


No it's not a sub-moa model. It's the $399 dirt-model with one of the cheaper Leupold scopes. I just ran out to the plush confines of my mancave in the corner of my garage and looked at the target she shot. Her three groups were .99, .91 and 1.12. I'm hoping handloads will squeeze that down a bit.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the Remington I have one in 30-06. The only problem is it has a two position saftey and when hiking with it I constantly find the bolt open and I am minus one round. I dont know if anyone else has this problem but I thought I would throw it out there. I like 3 position safteys of any saftey that locks the bolt close. I dont know what the Howa has as far as that goes but they do have a smooth action.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow! I never expected this much feed back. Thanks guys! Ok couple of things I need to clarify. It's a 770 model, I misremembered  I had to look on Remingtons web site to see it. So what is wrong with this model? 

The price is around the $300 price range via the base exchange at Hill AFB. The main reason I'm looking at this is price. It's easier to save up and have one of these show up in the house, without a lot of questions. If you know what I mean. 

They also carry a Weatherby, I want to say it's around $600 to $700. I know that would be a better choice, but I'm settling............


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the SPS is a little more expensive but probably worth it. I have also heard some good things about the new Savage EDGE, (that is, if you don't want to spend a lot of $$)


----------



## shedhorn (Dec 9, 2008)

The remington 770 is a POS no doubt about it. You would be a lot better off going with the 700 or howa.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There is another option that you might want to explore. That is a good used rifle. Now is a great time to start looking for a used rifle as it is a little "off" season. I do a little pickin and that brings me into the pawnshops around town a lot and I see on a daily basis many fine rifle for sale at very fair prices. If you take your time you should be able to find a REALLY NICE rifle for a great price. $350-$500 should buy you something that will give you a lifetime of service. Don't settle for a bottom of the line "new" piece when for the same money you can find a top of the line rifle. Just take your time and be ready to buy when you find that gun you want. You can always stick the thing on lay-away to ease the bite. Do your homework and know what you are buying compared to the same thing "new" and you'll do just fine. Good luck...oh, you can also watch KSL for some good buys, but the pawnshops do ofter terms and most offer full refund (be sure and ask) if there is a problem with the item.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> There is another option that you might want to explore. That is a good used rifle. Now is a great time to start looking for a used rifle as it is a little "off" season. I do a little pickin and that brings me into the pawnshops around town a lot and I see on a daily basis many fine rifle for sale at very fair prices. If you take your time you should be able to find a REALLY NICE rifle for a great price. $350-$500 should buy you something that will give you a lifetime of service. Don't settle for a bottom of the line "new" piece when for the same money you can find a top of the line rifle. Just take your time and be ready to buy when you find that gun you want. You can always stick the thing on lay-away to ease the bite. Do your homework and know what you are buying compared to the same thing "new" and you'll do just fine. Good luck...oh, you can also watch KSL for some good buys, but the pawnshops do ofter terms and most offer full refund (be sure and ask) if there is a problem with the item.


**** good advice! Fer pert-nner everything I get going forward (shy of a few things) they are all gonna be USED!

And talk about a perfect market for used goods!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Impact Arms lists a "270 Winchester Vanguard w/Black Barrel/Black Synthetic Stock" for $415. They also sell them at Walmart and other places. I would certainly shop around and get one of those rather than pay too much at the PX or get a 770. 

The 710/770 Rems are throw-away pieces of junk made to a low price point with a history of problems. Resale is really poor so you lose later what you think you saved originally. Don't throw your money away. Remington's marketing people designed that rifle - NOT their engineers. It is meant to sell to rifle-ignorant dummies who can't figure out they have been had.

As mentioned above, there are a lot of good deals on used hunting rifles if you just are patient and shop around. I certainly have had good luck with my used hunting rifles that I have bought. Don't be afraid to bargain with gun shops over their used rifles. They usually buy them very cheap and have plenty of room to lower the price for a cash customer.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

If $$ is the determining factor, you may look into the Savage Stevens 200. I read lots of good things about them and the price tag is very reasonable.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh I've been looking at other areas as well. Thanks Pete for that insight on the 770's, exactly what I was looking for. Good advice on the pawn shops as well. No rush just looking.......

Thanks guys!


----------



## chukarhntr1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Another friend has a Stevens. He really likes it. After looking at the triggers and other internals, I think I will stick with the Remington 700. The Weatherby Vanguard would be another good choice or any of the Savages other than the Edge.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

As was mentioned earlier, watch the ads on KSL. I got my Remington 700, .300 Win Mag from there. SPS with detachable mag, 4-12 Cabelas scope and a hard case. Brand new with the tags still on it for 400.00. I still haven't even shot it. Put a 6-18 mil dot scope on it and haven't decided on a stock yet.
Now I want a 7mm mauser to put under the Cabela's scope.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My big game rifle is an old Remington 700 made in the early 70's with a monte carlo wood stock. I absolutely love it and will never stop using it until the day I die.

Recently I purchased a Ruger M77 for my wife in a 25-06. Thats a pretty sweet shooter as well. Its a bit harder to find in that caliber but 270's and 06's were fairly common when I was in the market.

Both Remington and Ruger can be found used on KSL at reasonable prices.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually, I saw a Ruger M77 Mk2 in .270 for $375 last night on KSL. REALLY wish I had the money lying around right now.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in the same boat.....my son finishes hunters safety next week. I'm set on a 7mm-08. I've found some really good deals on Savage rifle/scope combo's. All the Savage rifles I have shot, shoot very well. The Weatherby/Howa offering is on the list as well. Browning has a new X Bolt Midas that is a sweet little rifle but $$ compared to the rest.

The youth rifles also come with 20" barrels which make it a bit more manageable for a kid to lug around. I really like the option to have a clip mag.., which the Browning and Savage (discontinued model 11FYCAK) has.

Been looking used, but the advantage of the new rifles are the new adjustable trigger systems and adjustable or shortened stock. For what I've seen...by the time I restock and get trigger adjusted (if needed)...I'm spending as much (or pretty close) as a new rifle.


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never owned a howa but I do have a remington 700 in the 30-06. I love this gun and have had no problems with it. Can't go wrong with a remington 700


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Update.....I did look at a HOWA the other day. It felt nice! Also looked at the Savage, but the Howa 1500 hands down felt better. Then the other day I'm at the folks house. I ask my dad about his deer rifles, he hasn't hunted in years. So he pulls out this imaculate Rem 700 BDL that he bought at a gun auction in Iowa two years ago. So maybe if I get my boys going, he will do grandpa's loaner guns. We need to get him out and go again. That was back in the day when you got a day off from school for the deer hunt......aaaahhhhh good times then.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Matt.....what store had the Howa? That's the one rifle I haven't had in hand yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont think you could go wrong with either gun honestly. I think the 700 looks a little more stylish than the Howa, but they are both shooters, and you can get them in a lot of different styles too.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

gdog, it was at the Cal-Ranch in Farr West. I loved the feel of the stock and bolt was smooooottttthhhhhh


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

The 270 is plenty of gun for elk as long as you aren't planning on lobbing them in from over the mountain...or across some huge gorge. We've taken several bulls at ranges out to 400yrds with the 270. I just bought a Howa in 7mm rem mag and so far it is shooting on par or possibly a little better than my father's Rem BDL in the same caliber. I paid about $380 for the gun without a scope, but I picked up a Mueller Mil-dot 4.5-16X 50mm scope from NPS in West Salt Lake for about $80 and all I needed was a set of rings and rails - gun shoots 1"moa with little effort and has the Hogue bedded/floated rubberized stock and a competition trigger set. Tough to beat for that price... the scope, although it was in the "return for warranty" batch of insured merchandise, was discounted over $120 from retail, and since I am familiar with the brand I went for it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

longbow said:


> Lisa got a .243 Vanguard from Santa this Christmas and it shoots under an inch with factory Federal ammo right out of the box. That says a lot for the Howa action.


the howa is a good rifle i have the 1500 in a 243 and at 100 yards it shoots about an inch and i also use the federal loads


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

Sportsmans has the Vanguard right now for $349 and the Remington 700 ADl all synthetic with a cheesy scope for $399 or $369 for stainless. I was looking to buy a Vanguard but went with a 700ADL To me it fit better and seemed to be better quality. I have an older 700 ADL as well and it has been great. I hear a lot of good things about the Vanguard and don't think you will go wrong either way.


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the 700 in the 06. two thumbs way up, this rifle takes a beating and still shoots great


----------

